#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Μηχανικός με εμπειρία  σε πρόγραμμα ΟΔΟΣ

## tgia

Ζητείται από μελετητική εταιρεία μηχανικός με εμπειρία σε μελέτες οδοποιίας και χρήση προγράμματος ΟΔΟΣ. Αποστολή  Βιογραφικών στο email: t.giahoudis@gmail.com

----------

